# where is the serial number located on hamilton's watches?



## 6speed (Jul 31, 2009)

on the tachymiler i only see the reference number on the back....


----------



## Nick1016 (Aug 29, 2007)

Most (if not all) modern Hamiltons do not have serial numbers on the caseback. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think they _are_ serialized. In fact, I don't believe that any of my watches under about $1500 are serialized.

*D*


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

link2derek said:


> I don't think they _are_ serialized. In fact, I don't believe that any of my watches under about $1500 are serialized.
> 
> *D*


Come to think of it, that's true of my watches too. I guess serial numbers are worth big bucks! :-d


----------



## Nick1016 (Aug 29, 2007)

GX9901 said:


> Come to think of it, that's true of my watches too. I guess serial numbers are worth big bucks! :-d


Well, you do own a Monster and Mako (assuming your sig is up to date!), and both of those should have serial numbers...but I suspect there might be something to the general rule of "no serials on 'affordable' watches."


----------



## 6speed (Jul 31, 2009)

ah i see, thanks guys, i did not know this!


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

Oh my three Hamiltons, only my Maestro has a serial number.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Let's see some pix of that Maestro, mate!

_*D*_


----------

